# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  سریال فیزیک روزانه

## Ultra

سلام
امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه
فیزیک چیست؟
در واقع فیزیک یه واژه یونانی هست به معنای علم برسی خواص طبیعت.(
میشه اولین فیزیکدان های تاریخ رو منجمین و فیلسوف های باستان دونست.
اونها سعی میکردن که اینو بفهمن که زمین چه شکلی داره؟
فاصله ما با ماه و ستاره ها و خورشید چقدره؟
زمین مرکز دنیاست یا نه؟
این سوالات باعث پیدایش علم مکانیک شد علمی که به بیان ساده حرکت اجسام رو توصیف میکنه (البته توی فیزیک این اواخر بعضی از تعاریف دستخوش تغییر شده مثلا فیزیک گرما و یا به عبارتی ترمودینامیک در قالب مکانیک آماری هم از تعمیم های علم مکانیک هست که طی یک عملیات انتحاری با حفظ سمت به فیزیک کوانتوم و اتمی و...  هم مربوط میشه و متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه یک گرایش به تنهایی از فیزیک رو نمیشه یاد گرفت و مباحث با چسب قطره ای به هم متصل شدند)
در همین بین سوالات دیگه ای هم مطرح می شد البته نه در یک زمان مشابه
ما از چه چیزی ساخته شدیم؟ اتم؟
اتم تجزیه میشه یا نه؟
بهترین منبع انرژی چیه؟
الکتریسیته؟
مغناطیس؟
الکترومغناطیس؟
نور موج هست یا ذره؟
سرعت نور چقدره؟
آیا ما در یک ماده نامریی (اتر) شناوریم؟
میشه مس رو به طلا تبدیل کرد؟
فردا هوا چطوریه؟ آفتابی یا بارونی؟
زمین چند سالشه؟
سفر در زمان ممکنه؟
بیشترین سرعت ممکن؟ سرعت نور؟
چندتا نیرو توی دنیا وجود داره؟
یک کیلو آهن سنگین تره یا یک کیلو پنبه؟
یه جهان دیگه وجود داره که روش موجودات زنده باشند؟
سیاه چاله سیاهه؟
گرانش نیرو هست یا نه؟
آیا هر چیزی جفت داره؟
چرا الکترون دور هسته میچرخه یا ثابته؟
وقتی الکترون تغییر مدار میده پیوسته تابش میکنه یا لحظه ای؟
از بمب هسته ای مخرب تر هم میشه ساخت؟
dnaچیست؟
کامپیوتر هایی سریعتر میشه ساخت؟

از این قبیل سوالات زیاده
این یه تعداد محدودی از سوالاتی هست که برای جواب دادن یا بحث دربارشون باید از دانش فیزیک کمک گرفت
شاید با خودتون بگید که پس علوم دیگه چه فایده ای دارند
توجه شما رو به جمله رادرفورد جلب میکنم
تمام علوم یا فیزیک هستند یا کلکسیون تمبر جمع کردن

هدف از ایجاد این تاپیک برسی این سوالات هست
به کمک علم فیزیک
سعی میکنم که هر روز مطالبی واستون به اشتراک بذارم
مختصر و مفید! 
به دور از زیاده گویی و کپی از بقیه سایت ها
مطالب مورد علاقه خودتون رو میتونید با استفاده از پیام خصوصی بگید تا تاپیک نسبت به علایق خودتون پیش بره
شدیدا خواهشمندم که از اسپم دادن در این تاپیک پرهیز کنید
البته اگر که احساس کردید قسمتی اشتباه هست یا نظری داشتید حتما برام بنویسید همینجا پیشاپیش هم ازتون تشکر میکنم

----------


## fateme.tehran

منتظریم

----------


## Ultra

*نور موج هست یا ذره؟*

قرن ها فیلسوف های باستان و دانشمندان دنبال جواب این سوال بودند
تا اینکه آخرین درگیری ها بین نیوتون (بله درست خوندید نیوتون معروفی که یادآور کابوس هامون از حرکت شناسی هست در واقع ایشون هر سوراخی که در علم پیدا کرد رو مورد عنایت قرار داد و حتی نوشته هایی دینی و فلسفی از ایشون موجوده ) که معتقد بود نور جریانی از ذرات هست و در مقابل هوینگس که معتقد بود نور ماهیت موجی داره 
درگیری ها ادامه پیدا کرد تا اینکه یک پزشک انگلیسی که در اوقات فراغت به فیزیک و ریاضیات میپرداخت آزمایش جالبناکی طراحی می کنه 
شاید اولین اتفاق مهم فیزیک جدید آزمایش دوشکاف یانگ باشه
آزمایشی که احتمالا همه باهش آشنا هستند
آزمایشی که نشون داد نور موج هست بر پایه اینکه امواج دوتا خاصیت مهم دارند تداخل و پراش که توی این آزمایش دو جبهه موج باهم برخورد میکنن و طرح تداخلی میسازند مثل وقتی که دوتا سنگ رو داخل آب میندازید و قسمت هایی که دامنه ماکزیمم دارند همدیگه رو تقویت و در قسمت هایی که مخالف هم هستند اثر هم رو خنثی میکنند در واقع اختلاف راهی که توی رسیدن از دو شکاف به یک نقطه دارند باعث اختلاف فاز میشه و تداخل رخ میده (پراش هم هست که برای توجیه اون باید از اصل عدم قطعیت هایزنبرگ کمک گرفت که فعلا بهش نمی پردازیم )
به این صورت

( تصورتون رو از شکاف تصحیح کنید شکلی که داخل کتاب درسی هست از نیمرخه ! و فکر میکنید که به جای اون شکاف ها نقطه هست که کاملا اشتباهه )
این آزمایش نشون داد که نور موجه و حدس هوینگس رو عملا تایید کرد

اما حدود یک قرن بعد آزمایشی که کامپتون و دانشجوی فوق العاده اش انجام دادند نشون داد که متاسفانه حدس نیوتون هم درسته آزمایشی که باعث شد جایزه ی نوبل به کامپتون برسه 
چند سال قبل از این آزمایش انیشتین تونست توجیهی منطقی برای پدیده فوتوالکتریک پیدا کنه
اینکه نور موجی پیوسته نیست و از بسته هایی به نام فوتون تشکیل شده
اما خب انسان ها معمولا از گذشته دست بر نمیدارند (مخصوصا فیزیکدان ها ) و پافشاری های بی دلیلی روی فیزیک کلاسیک می شد و اینکه نور موج است !
تا اینکه آرتور کامتون با آزمایشی که انجام میده موفق میشه فیزیکدان های لجباز رو قانع کنه که نور گسسته هست
توی این آزمایش به تعدادی الکترون آزاد نیاز داریم که میتونه ورقه گرافیتی باشه و تابشی پر انرژی از پرتو مثلا پرتوی ایکس
پرتو ها به الکترون تابیده میشه
به این صورت

استدلال کامپتون این بود که اگر پرتو ایکس کوانتومی باشه باید بعد برخورد با الکترون انرژی و تکانه از دست بده مثل وقتی که توپ های بیلیارد باهم برخورد می کنند (یک توپ رو در حال حرکت و دگیری رو ثابت فرض کنید)
وقتی انرژی کاهش پیدا کنه فرکانس هم متقابلا باید کاهش پیدا کنه
و اگر دچار کاهش فرکانش نشیم یعنی فرکانس موج پراکنده شده باید با فرکانس موج اولیه برابر باشه که با فرض کاملا در تضاد هست
کامپتون آزمایش رو انجام داد و میزان انحراف و کاهش بسامد رو پیدا کرد که کاملا با مقادیر محاسبه شده توی نظریه کوانتوم همخوانی داشت 
پس واقعا نور از ذراتی تشکیل شده
( توی این آزمایش به فوتون تکانه نسبت داده شده که یک فرض شجاعانه محسوب میشه چون در فیزیک چیزی ذره نامیده میشه که بتونیم بهش انرژی و تکانه نسبت بدیم مورد سوال اینجاست که فوتون یا بسته های انرژی جرم ندارند! خواننده علاقه مند میتونه توی نسبیت خاص دنبال این پارادوکس باشه بعدا درباره اش صحبت می کنیم )
بعد از این آزمایش در سال 1926 گیلبرت لوئیس برای اولین بار به ذرات نور فوتون میگه و تا امروز ماندگار بوده

اندکی بعد بور اصلی رو ارائه داد که به اصل مکملیت معروف شد (دوگانگی موج و ذره )
توصیف بور یه مثال زیبا داره
میگه که ذرات کوانتومی یه جوان غیر قابل پیش بینی هست که بعضی مواقع شبیه یه بزرگسال و گاهی بی هیچ دلیلی مثل بچه رفتار میکنه 

چطور میشه که ذره که در هر لحظه توی یک نقطه مکانی هست
اما موج گستره ای از فضا رو درگیر کرده
این رفتار دگانه بسار عجیب و برای فیزیکدان ها بسیار شگفت انگیز بود
بور اینطور به مسئله نگاه کرد که اساسا نمیشه با دیدگاه کلاسیک دنیای روز مره به پدیده های اتمی و زیر اتمی نگاه کرد
اینطور میشه گفت که موج و ذره مفاهیمی کلاسیک هستند و برای توصیف پدیده های کلاسیک استفاده میشه
و رفتار فوتون و الکترون رو نمیشه با این مفاهیم توضیح داد چون نه با ذره کلاسیکی سرو کار داریم نه با موج !
در واقع دو توصیف ذره ای و موجی کاملا متضاد و در عین حال مکمل هم هستند

اندازه گیری یکی از مهم ترین کوشش های فیزیکه
میشه گفت که تمام ابزار هایی که در دسترس ما هستند کلاسیکی هستند
و با دستگاهی کلاسیک در حال برسی سیستمی کوانتومی هستیم
بور میگه در فیزیک کوانتومی اگر بکوشیم شواهدی که در مورد پدیده های اتمی از طریق طرح های مختلف تجربی به دست آمده است ترکیب کنیم تا یک تصویر واحد به دست آوریم با ناسازگاری رو به رو خواهیم شد بنابر این هیچ تصویر و هیچ واژه ای به تنهایی نمی تواند به تمامی سوالات بشر در مورد جهان پاسخ دهد 

بور داستان درگیری موج و ذره رو با یک نظریه فلسفی موقتا پایان میده 

واقعا نور موج هست یا ذره؟

----------

